# Naby keita



## antonio92 (14 Novembre 2016)

Salve, vorrei parlarvi di Naby Keita : segnatevi questo nome perchè (si, mi sbilancio ) fra due anni al massimo si parlerà di lui come il miglior centrocampista africano in circolazione. Classe 1995, gioca nel RB Lipsia, che lo ha acquistato per 15 MLN dalla società satellite RB salisburgo, dove lo scorso anno ha realizzato 12 gol e 8 assist in 29 presenze. Se il lipsia è primo in bundesliga è anche e soprattutto grazie a lui. E' il prototipo del centrocampista moderno : fisico roccioso ma allo stesso tempo rapido e forza esplosiva, capacità di spezzare in due il centrocampo avversario con le sue progressioni, tempi di inserimento perfetti, duttilità ( può fare la mezzala destra o sinistra, ma anche giocare davanti alla difesa se serve,avendo anche un' ottima tecnica e visione di gioco ), invincibile nei contrasti e buon tiratore da fuori area. Lo scorso anno era schierato mezzala sinistra, quest'anno gioca interno destro del centrocampo a 4 del Lipsia e le prestazioni sono di livello altissimo (secondo portali di statistica come squawka e whoscored, in bundsliga è dietro solo , per poco, a kimmich e a thiago alcantara come media voto, solo che lui ha 21 anni e non gioca nel bayern monaco). Io lo prenderei subito a giugno per piazzarlo mezzala destra al posto di kucka, anzi va trovato l'accordo già ad aprile prima che si apra un asta internazionale. Vi lascio un video per darvi un'idea del tipo di giocatore, spero a fine anno qualcuno raccolga le giocate col Lipsia, le cui partite ho guardato un paio di volte per vedere se ciò che avevo visto nel video relativo al salisburgo trovava conferma, ed è stato così.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Novembre 2016)

[MENTION=2837]antonio92[/MENTION] non riuscivi perché lo pubblichi con l'https, devi togliere la s, i video vanno al secondo post comunque


----------



## Tobi (14 Novembre 2016)

nah, è statisticamente provato che i giocatori africani sono tecnicamente scarsi, tolto Drogba e Weah


----------



## antonio92 (15 Novembre 2016)

A parte che l'argomentazione basata sul territorio di provenienza è priva di logica, ti ricordo che in italia ci sono giocatori africani come salah, koulibaly, keita, kessie,ghoulam, diawara, se mi sposto in europa trovi gente come aubameyang, tourè, aurier ... tutti scarsi a tuo parere immagino


----------



## Alfabri (15 Novembre 2016)

Certo che ci vuole poco con quelle doti atletiche per risaltare in quella giungla tattica che è il campionato austriaco  Anche in tedeschia sta facendo la differenza?


----------



## antonio92 (15 Novembre 2016)

Si se leggi il post lo ho già spiegato


----------



## 666psycho (15 Novembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Certo che ci vuole poco con quelle doti atletiche per risaltare in quella giungla tattica che è il campionato austriaco  Anche in tedeschia sta facendo la differenza?



Prima di scrivere tanto per scrivere puoi almeno leggere quello che la gente scrive...


----------



## 666psycho (15 Novembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> nah, è statisticamente provato che i giocatori africani sono tecnicamente scarsi, tolto Drogba e Weah



Eh gia... cosa bisogna leggere...


----------



## Alfabri (15 Novembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Prima di scrivere tanto per scrivere puoi almeno leggere quello che la gente scrive...



Anche questo sembra scritto tanto per scrivere... Ho letto di fretta, mi sono concentrato sul video e mi è sfuggito, mi pare evidente.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Novembre 2016)

Molto interessante, altro ragazzo sicuramente da seguire, poi che dire.. anche Kante sembrava solo altro giocatorino africano tecnica e tatticamente scarso, poi è diventato imprescindibile per due come Ranieri e Conte..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Novembre 2016)

Dico solo una cosa...ieri contro il Friburgo ha effettuato 7 intercetti, numeri impressionanti. Io lo vedo molto simile a Kante, altro giocatorino scarso e sopravvalutato... che ha fatto vincere la premier al Leciester.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Novembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Dico solo una cosa...ieri contro il Friburgo ha effettuato 7 intercetti, numeri impressionanti. Io lo vedo molto simile a Kante, altro giocatorino scarso e sopravvalutato... che ha fatto vincere la premier al Leciester.



Se è simile a Kante sta bene al Leizpig


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Novembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se è simile a Kante sta bene al Leizpig



Si certo, peccato solo che Kante stia giocando nel Chelsea capolista e abbia già vinto una premier da protagonista.


----------



## antonio92 (27 Novembre 2016)

1. È più forte di kante, perché alla quantità unisce una tecnica non comune in giocatori di questo tipo 2. Non metto il link, ma è di oggi la notizia che la juve gli ha messo gli occhi addosso, tanto male non ci ho visto, vedremo in quale big andrà a finire


----------



## Alfabri (28 Novembre 2016)

Gol dell'1-0 col friburgo da leccarsi i baffi


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Si certo, peccato solo che Kante stia giocando nel Chelsea capolista e abbia già vinto una premier da protagonista.



Cose che ha fatto anche Antonini comunque, resta un gregario recuperapalloni col retropassaggio preimpostato....


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cose che ha fatto anche Antonini comunque, resta un gregario recuperapalloni col retropassaggio preimpostato....



Proprio lo stesso impatto, si è preso il centrocampo del Liecester prima e si sta prendendo il centrocampo del Chelsea ora.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Dicembre 2016)

Questo ragazzo è un mostro di centrocampo.. ha una dinamica terribile!


----------



## antonio92 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Hai visto schalke Lipsia ieri?


----------



## antonio92 (13 Dicembre 2016)

.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Dicembre 2016)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> Hai visto schalke Lipsia ieri?



Si scusa, aveva visto quella partita dove ha sovrastato Goretska e compagnia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Dicembre 2016)

A me piace un sacco. Il salisburgo sforna giocatori a raffica..


----------



## antonio92 (28 Gennaio 2017)

Altra prestazione mostruosa oggi, 2 assist e hoffenheim battuto per la prima volta nella stagione


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Febbraio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> Altra prestazione mostruosa oggi, 2 assist e hoffenheim battuto per la prima volta nella stagione



Anche ieri 2 assist, per me finora in questa stagione il miglior centrocampista della bundesliga.


----------



## antonio92 (27 Febbraio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche ieri 2 assist, per me finora in questa stagione il miglior centrocampista della bundesliga.



Facciamo il secondo, c'è sempre Thiago alcantara. Ma di quelli con le sue caratteristiche, è già ora tra i primi 3 in Europa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2017)

Il Lipsia non vende, compra.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Febbraio 2017)

Neanche io credo che a fine stagione partirà. Il Lipsia l'anno prossimo giocherà in champions league e con le disponibilità economiche che hanno...sono sicuro che faranno una squadra che potrebbe tranquillamente arrivare ai quarti (con un sorteggio favorevole).

E occhio alla possibilità di diventare l'anti Bayern nel giro di 2 o 3 anni.


----------



## antonio92 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il Lipsia non vende, compra.



È comunque il Lipsia, se il giocatore chiede di essere ceduto a un club più blasonato, non hai interesse a tenerlo controvoglia


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Febbraio 2017)

Tendenzialmente sono assai scettico sui giocatori di scuola africana, ma questo mi appare diverso dal solito,
sarà anche potente ma gioca più di velocità e tecnica, verticalizza anche parecchio,
unico dubbio l'altezza, fatto fra l'altro inconsueto per gli atleti africani,
non lo vedo davanti alla difesa.


----------



## antonio92 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Infatti è una mezzala


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Febbraio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> È comunque il Lipsia, se il giocatore chiede di essere ceduto a un club più blasonato, non hai interesse a tenerlo controvoglia



Credo che se ne parlerà per l'estate 2018.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Marzo 2017)

Visto ieri contro l'Augusta, questo ha dinamismo, forza e tecnica...e l'assist per Werner è solo la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## ralf (5 Marzo 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Visto ieri contro l'Augusta, questo ha dinamismo, forza e tecnica...e l'assist per Werner è solo la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Marzo 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


>



Ritengo questo ragazzo pronto per fare la differenza in una big della serie A, per me sarebbe titolare pure nella Juventus di Allegri.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Marzo 2017)

Assist bellissimo.


----------



## ralf (5 Marzo 2017)

Secondo la Bild, interessa al Bayern.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Marzo 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo la Bild, interessa al Bayern.



Beh...è il classico acquisto stile Bayern, non mi stupirebbe. Quanto mi stanno antipatici solo dio lo sa.


----------



## antonio92 (1 Aprile 2017)

doppietta oggi, siamo a 6 gol e 7 assist in 21 presenze


----------



## antonio92 (6 Aprile 2017)

altro gol ieri contro il mainz, non posso linkare ma andatelo a vedere, parte da centrocampo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Aprile 2017)

Sono molto diffidente verso i centrocampisti africani, ma questo sembra qualcosa di diverso,
più brevilineo, velocissimo, 
i giocatori afro spesso paiono addormentarsi in campo, perdono concentrazione,
invece lui pare sveglio, verticalizza molto e pare ragionare,
decisamente non lo boccio a prescindere...


----------



## ralf (6 Aprile 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> altro gol ieri contro il mainz, non posso linkare ma andatelo a vedere, parte da centrocampo


Pare interessi a Tottenham, Bayern e Arsenal.


----------



## ralf (15 Aprile 2017)

Ottavo goal in Bundes.


----------



## Alfabri (15 Aprile 2017)

Un mostro.


----------



## antonio92 (23 Maggio 2017)

montella ieri : "blitz con la lazio per keita ? Ce ne sono tanti di keita bravi in giro ..."


----------



## kolao95 (23 Maggio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> montella ieri : "blitz con la lazio per keita ? Ce ne sono tanti di keita bravi in giro ..."



Sentito pure io ieri e ho pensato proprio al giocatore del Lipsia. Chissà


----------



## ralf (23 Maggio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> montella ieri : "blitz con la lazio per keita ? Ce ne sono tanti di keita bravi in giro ..."



Magari, ma lo vedo difficile, per caratteristiche fisiche e tecniche è il giocatore che più assomiglia imho a Vidal. In Germania lo danno in orbita Bayern, però a quanto pare la richiesta del Lipsia è di 50 milioni.


----------



## ralf (23 Maggio 2017)




----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Magari, ma lo vedo difficile, per caratteristiche fisiche e tecniche è il giocatore che più assomiglia imho a Vidal. In Germania lo danno in orbita Bayern, però a quanto pare la richiesta del Lipsia è di 50 milioni.



Ma può giocare in un centrocampo a due con Kessiè ?

(penso che stiamo parlando del nulla comunque)


----------



## Alfabri (23 Maggio 2017)

50 milioni? Dove devo firmare?


----------



## ralf (23 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma può giocare in un centrocampo a due con Kessiè ?
> 
> (penso che stiamo parlando del nulla comunque)



Si, può giocare a centrocampo sia da mezzala che da vertice basso, al Lipsia ora gioca vertice basso in un 4-2-2-2.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> montella ieri : "blitz con la lazio per keita ? Ce ne sono tanti di keita bravi in giro ..."


credo intendesse che giocatori come Keita in giro ce ne sono tanti...


----------



## antonio92 (30 Maggio 2017)

Venduto al liverpool per 45 MLN a quanto pare, visite mediche venerdì secondo sky. Peccato, fra un anno varrà il doppio.


----------

